# English Language Proficiency proof for Spouse



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,

I am applying for GSM 175. I am not taking points for spouse's qualifications and work experience. However, as per DIAC, my spouse needs to have functional English, barring which we will have to pay for English Tuition. Would her educational certifications (Bachelors and Masters from Delhi University) suffice for that or does she need to get a letter from her college mentioning that education was imparted in English Medium?

Thanks


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

getting that letter would be better...also submit the Xth and onwards marks card and certificates which show English as a subject...but the letter what you are talking about would be best.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah, you are right...I am hoping someone with a case as mine, with spouse's education from DU, would help me with some tips as in whom to approach, the college or the university office


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

I dont know about DU, but I think getting a letter from college stating that she was a bonafide student of the institution and her medium of education was english will suffice.


----------



## spDownUnder (Apr 19, 2011)

In our case, my wife's consolidated marks sheet of her Bachelor's degree mentioned the medium of instruction as English. Her Master's degree certificate/marks sheets did not mention the medium of instruction, but she had English as one of her subjects in the first year. We uploaded those and wanted to get a letter from her college if and when the CO asks. But the CO never asked for the letter and that worked for us.

In your case, I would advise you to get the letter from the college/university since you mentioned that the degree certificates or mark sheets did not show the medium of instruction. If you spouse does have an English language subject as part of her course, you could upload the relevant mark sheets in the meanwhile.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying for GSM 175. I am not taking points for spouse's qualifications and work experience. However, as per DIAC, my spouse needs to have functional English, barring which we will have to pay for English Tuition. Would her educational certifications (Bachelors and Masters from Delhi University) suffice for that or does she need to get a letter from her college mentioning that education was imparted in English Medium?
> 
> Thanks


Man that depends totally on CO. Pray you get a kind hearted one. My wife has also done Masters in IT and I got a letter from her institute that all the subjects were taught in English and also she we able to read-write-communicate in English, the CO still needs IELTS. So be prepared till your CO okays it, but no harm in trying first with letters and degrees.


----------



## manoji (Dec 27, 2010)

In our case, we did it even before filing the online application. 

It may seem to be an extra effort, but IMHO is nothing to be ignored. It is worth the effort both for the C.O as well as for a self-satisfaction for your spouse. 

Do all sorts of homework and win the fight in the first game without any "ifs" or "buts" mate, Good luck!!


----------



## mpp (Jul 12, 2010)

karan_2891 said:


> Yeah, you are right...I am hoping someone with a case as mine, with spouse's education from DU, would help me with some tips as in whom to approach, the college or the university office


I am not from DU but Mumbai university and when me and my husband had applied for our visa we got a letter from the Mumbai University (not the college as someone had told us sometimes CO does not accept Certificate issues by college ), which stated that I have completed a Bachelors degree in Science and medium of instruction was English for all 3 years. We had also attached my academic transcripts and mark sheets 10th onwards. That was all we needed and we got our PR. But as someone said it all depends on the CO and the type of visa and other factors so better to submit all these documents


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Just get a letter from the college. It isn't easy but totally worth it


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Man that depends totally on CO. Pray you get a kind hearted one. My wife has also done Masters in IT and I got a letter from her institute that all the subjects were taught in English and also she we able to read-write-communicate in English, the CO still needs IELTS. So be prepared till your CO okays it, but no harm in trying first with letters and degrees.


Hi, may I ask if you were claiming any points for your spouse's skill and education? and if not, what IELTS score was required?


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Also, I would like to ask that for which educational qualification do I need to get the English Language medium of instruction letter? for all or only for the highest one or for any of the qualifications? My wife's qualifications are B.Com.(Hons), M.Com., and B.Ed.

Thanks


----------



## amitambika (Jul 6, 2011)

karan_2891 said:


> Yeah, you are right...I am hoping someone with a case as mine, with spouse's education from DU, would help me with some tips as in whom to approach, the college or the university office


my wife had education from DU.Getting the letter from the college was suficient.The letterhead of the college had the name of the college and in bracket below Delhi Unviversity.The letter should state that it was fill time 3 year course and medium of instruction was in English.It was easy to get the letter in one day.In fact my wife didnt even have to go to the college.I sent some one else with authority letter from my wife.


----------



## amitambika (Jul 6, 2011)

karan_2891 said:


> Also, I would like to ask that for which educational qualification do I need to get the English Language medium of instruction letter? for all or only for the highest one or for any of the qualifications? My wife's qualifications are B.Com.(Hons), M.Com., and B.Ed.
> 
> Thanks


The requirement i to have 2 years of graduate education in English.So you can get the letter for any of the degrees which is 2 years or more.Even a letter from school showing more than 5 years of English medium schooling is accepted


----------

